# Suspicious lump in baby bird's throat



## joyaj83 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I have several cockatiels and this is the third clutch that has been laid since I've had my birds. This chick is very special to me as this is the first baby chick to survive more than 3 days from Gray the very first cockatiel born from my original 2 cockatiels Prince and Anastasia! It has been a trying process. Earlier this year Precious laid 3 eggs only one was fertile. That baby passed away becuase Gray and Precious didn't keep it warm enough. 

Now the same problem was happening with this chick. W esolved the problem by putting a heating pad over half of the bottom of the nest. The baby wasn't gaining weight so I gave it supplemental feedings and started locking Precious and Gray in the cage (My birds cages are open unless they are home alone or its night). That solved the feeding problem and baby bird started gaining weight nicely. 

*Now I noticed that he has a bulge in his neck. * I planned on taking him into the vets next week after payday because he keeps his left eye closed more often than not but is this an issue I need to try to get him in sooner? Also Does his crop look normal? I have been stressing over making sure he's being fed since birth, he's currently 66 grams up from 58 yesterday and is 14 days. I never had these problems with Gray's parents they were awesome parents! I attached pictures. Any help is greatly appreciated. Sorry for the long post. Thanks


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

his crop looks ok,but the lump-does not,hope the vet will be able to help you.. they are so fragile,those new babies.. also seems to me that Gray and Precious may just be a bondage pair.. If they cant properly take care of the offsprings,I think it is better-to re-piar them with new partners


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Are you sure the lump, isn't just his neck bones?? The lump above this babies crop is his neck ....


----------



## joyaj83 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi thanks for the response. Gray and precious have been together for over a year now. They're first time parents everyday they get better at it but I don't want to risk baby bird. As for the neck bones I hope that's it. The lump just popped up so suddenly! And I'm so nervous from the previous experience. Hopefully the vet can tell me more next week. Thanks again I've been living on this site for the last 2 weeks and have gotten so much useful info!


----------



## jiag12604 (Nov 24, 2020)

hello! may i know what happened to your baby bird afterwards? because mine has a similar case to yours. I would appreciate it if you can reply to me asap. Thank you for sharing


----------

